# Naruto Talk



## zeromac (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to Naruto Talk!
Here we will be discussing everything about the manga to the anime all relating to the Naruto franchise.
For those of you that don't know, the Naruto franchise is based deeply on a boy named Naruto. But Naruto isnt your average everyday boy, inside of Naruto sealed away is a demon known as the 'Nine Tailed Fox' or Kyubi in the manga. 
The franchise follows Naruto's adventures as he matures and fights the evil forces of the ninja world such as Uchiha Madara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He also befriends some of the strongest,weirdest people along his journey to become Hokage which is the name for the leader of his village, Konoha.

I will also be updating this thread with the newest Naruto Manga and Anime out each week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MANGA


Spoiler



#509 "A bridge to peace"


Anime


Spoiler



#177 'Iruka's Ordeal'


EDIT: Looks like i can't link to the Anime or Manga cos its againest the rules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A quick google search should do though
EDIT2: I'll keep track of the Manga and Anime just not list them


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 11, 2009)

.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 11, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Are they still on Namek?


Thats DBZ lol


----------



## Raika (Dec 11, 2009)

Naruto is boring. It's full of friggin fillers.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 11, 2009)

Haven't watched Naruto for a long while.  The episode I was up to was when they were fighting that guy who could use bones as weapons.

Filler, hooray!

Got any recommendations for any DS games for fans of Naruto?


----------



## da_head (Dec 11, 2009)

ok lets get this started: sharigan on the arm? LULZ

o and bite me for spoiler alerts. this is a topic discussing the latest manga


----------



## Sao Mortel (Dec 11, 2009)

WTF!! the fillers are the best episodes. like the one team 7 try to see kakashis face or the other one with the goofs that badly costume themself like lee and gay and naruto see nothing. lol

Naruto shippuuden sucks because  it has no fillers.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 11, 2009)

I wonder what Madara has up his sleeve, now that all the Akatsuki members are dead/quit.
Quite surprised that Kisame just got pwned like that, I thought he was more badass.


----------



## redact (Dec 11, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Are they still on Namek?


no, they left namek after seto kaiba killed L
for god's sake, keep up people!


----------



## DBlaze (Dec 11, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> ok lets get this started: sharigan on the arm? LULZ
> 
> o and bite me for spoiler alerts. this is a topic discussing the latest manga


Next chapter:
Madara reveals that he actually really is Obito, thus trolling everyone like Kubo, and his body, is made completely with rinnengans all over.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 11, 2009)

an arm full of sharingans? wtf, did he perhaps scheme in the shadows to cause the annihilation of the uchiha clan to get their sharingan abilities on mass?:. we'll see
think the shippuuden part is going to get on the climax soon:.
btw looks like no one is taking the series serious anymore -> e.g. @ dblaze; da_head


----------



## zeromac (Dec 11, 2009)

If you read some manga awhile back Madara explains to saskuke why Danzo told itachi to wipe out the clan because it would stop the civil war but i think that Danzo beat every uchiha if he could and took their eyes and put em into his arm

EDIT: Demon: Kisame isn't dead, didn't you notice that he used a justsu just before his 'death' thats got to mean something


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im still up to the part were light and zero are battling to be emperor of the world


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 11, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? That was ages ago!
Yusuike Urameshi and Ichigo Kurosaki are fighting over Luffy's treasure!


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 11, 2009)

>Lumping One Piece in with the rest of these shitty series.

One Piece has never had filler and still continues on without problems.

Meanwhile:
Naruto - Lol 1 year of no anime updates, and it's typical shit when it is, filers every few weeks
Bleach - Olol 2 arcs that were PURE filler for over 6 months
Death Note - So short it's not funny
DBZ - Actually good but power levels.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 11, 2009)

there should be a thread for the manga and a thread for the anime as people that read it will spoil it for the rest of us who aren't trolling because its Naruto, this thread will just be fail


----------



## da_head (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> there should be a thread for the manga and a thread for the anime as people that read it will spoil it for the rest of us who aren't trolling because its Naruto, this thread will just be fail


y would u want to discuss the anime anyways? its either: behind, or fillers. both which aren't worth talking about.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 11, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



personally I enjoy the fillers, alot of them are actually good and I don't mind them being behind the manga and there are actually other people out there that enjojy the anime also.


----------



## Domination (Dec 11, 2009)

Shinryuji said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, didn't Tsuna already obtained the treasure with the help of Setsuna?

And to be honest.... I thought the latest chapter was boring... I only read Naruto because I thought Pain looked cool.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 11, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Are they still on Namek?


Ha.

Also isn't this against the rules? Or does GBAtemp not have anything else against illegal content other than ROMs/ISOs because the Manga/Anime is copyrighted and is by linking to them is provoking piracy.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2009)

...seriously, WTF is going on in this thread?

I thought you were gonna discuss about Naruto in here, not random things.


----------



## Raika (Dec 11, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like hell we care. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wait, what the heck did I just say? We have to abide by the forum rules... Nah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think linking to anime or manga is considered against the rules, more like we don't even need to link them. We can just search "Anime" or "Manga" using a search engine and poof magic.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 11, 2009)

Better remove those links. I hate Naruto so I didn't click them, but if they're to pirated media, remove them.


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 11, 2009)

It is illegal to link to scans sadly. Also, the last chapter was a wtf. But then with Masashi Kishimoto seeming to be on crack, I wouldn't be surprised if all the eyes turned out to transform everything into Sasuke's upper half, because Danzo loves the guy that much!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2009)

I found this hilarious. Put it under a spoiler tag as it is a little large. 



Spoiler











The latest chapter was just wtf. Sharingans on his arm. What the hell does he do with them? First wrestling (see Raikage), then cutting people's heads off (see Kisame) now arm implants. Is Masashi Kishimoto okay?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 12, 2009)

both of those links your not allowed to post
naruto shippuden has been licensed outside of japan


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> both of those links your not allowed to post
> naruto shippuden has been licensed outside of japan


Seriously, this is GBAtemp. Who gives a crap on whether it's legal or not. It's not like VIZMedia is going to come and sue the bacon off GBAtemp.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 12, 2009)

i remember when i used to watch naruto
was pretty live styll, now not so much


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 12, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually... you'd be surprised. But the point is with so many people hoping that sites like this die they'll use any reason possible to get this place pwned.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 12, 2009)

@pyrofyr
you said that theres never been filler in one piece but i thing your a bit blind there are over 30 eps of filler in one piece
http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=108056
http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Episode_Guide


----------



## cornaljoe (Dec 12, 2009)

After Naruto kills Madara and brings Sasuke back to his senses by punching it into him.  Everything will seem cool and dandy.  While everyone is recovering Orochi-Kabuto pops up saying "I'm back bitches!"


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 12, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> @pyrofyr
> you said that theres never been filler in one piece but i thing your a bit blind there are over 30 eps of filler in one piece
> http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=108056
> http://onepiece.wikia.com/wiki/Episode_Guide


1)I read the manga
2)In the anime those aren't filler, those are "Special Episodes", it's pretty much fanservice seeing the characters in a different 'time'.

Difference:
Naruto - 3 episodes of running through woods to reach Gaara
Bleach - Whole arc to fight off vampires that's 'in the story' but 'never referenced after'
One Piece - Clear differentation and "Special Episode" with completley different plot that never implies that it's related to the main story in any way, presented in a way that the normal user would simply SKIP over it.

In fact the normal ordering of one piece episodes doesn't count ANY Special Episodes.

the only thing that could even be called filler there are the Recap episodes, of wihch there are 5 of them, out of 432 episodes of anime.


Oh and beside the recap episodes those other ones are fillled with action. Clockwork tower was FUCKAWESOME. I remember marathon'ing all of those. They're seperately referred to as either the theater, or the One Piece Movies.

So technically it has filler, but the percentage of filler is so low... compare it to Naruto or Bleach.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 12, 2009)

japanese animes..


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 12, 2009)

japanese anime is japanese?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 12, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so lets go posting rom sites, warez sites, pirated movies
not like any company will go after gbatemp right...?


----------



## zeromac (Dec 12, 2009)

Wait so i Have to remove the links?
(Asking Mod)


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 12, 2009)

they are both in the rules of not allowed stuff



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> These rules also apply to other "warez" too, not just ROM, WAD and ISO files; this includes (but is NOT limited to) - licensed and copyrighted software, code, movies, music, video games, magazines, *comics*, e-books, *television shows*, illegal torrents, etc.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 12, 2009)

Dammit...


----------



## updowners (Dec 12, 2009)

.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 12, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Naruto is alright. I share the same forst name as one of the characters in the show



oke now i am curious 

wich character ?


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 13, 2009)

Who cares, they all have terrible names.

That's like finding an average guys name who's actually Sephiroth (inb4actual reference) or Luffy.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 13, 2009)

not all are not good

i think shikamaru sounds cool


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure Shikamaru 'sounds' cool, until it's your name.

Children are ignorant and hurtful, and growing up if you had a name like that well... hahaha I guess what doesn't kill you makes you stronger though.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 14, 2009)

I've decided to keep track of the newest manga and anime since i can't link to them >_>
Edited front page


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 14, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> japanese animes..


http://splicd.com/h-uRevk8jaw/382/391


----------



## zeromac (Dec 18, 2009)

New manga and Anime out
Manga: #476
Anime: #149
I'll edit first post

EDIT: Btw what did you guys think of Sasuke's sasono? it has 6 fingers lol


----------



## updowners (Dec 18, 2009)

[removed]


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 18, 2009)

watched a little of the english dub and never touched anything (sort of) related to it, bah dubs are so horrible.

........
wheres the bleach thread? it one of the big 3 O uO


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> soulfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shino?.....I think. Nasty guy with his bugs and such.


----------



## updowners (Dec 20, 2009)

.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 21, 2009)

Naruto is such a shitty show. People like you are idiots for reading and watching the shitty shounen manga that's not going to end.

There's nothing redeeming about this show. Stop being in a state of denial little children and grow up.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 21, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Naruto is such a shitty show. People like you are idiots for reading and watching the shitty shounen manga that's not going to end.
> 
> There's nothing redeeming about this show. Stop being in a state of denial little children and grow up.


No need to flame is there? This topic was made so people who actually enjoy watching the show and reading the anime can discuss it, people can like whatever they want, it's called an 'opinion', coming here and flaming everyone is making you look like an idiot.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah so what if people like it

not all people hate naruto

i think naruto is pretty cool.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 21, 2009)

also weeaboos


----------



## da_head (Dec 21, 2009)

way too many flamers in this thread....
and tropicana, honestly i expected better from you.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah I don't really mind, it's good to see people enjoying something they like.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 21, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Ah I don't really mind, it's good to see people enjoying something they like.



Agreed ^


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 21, 2009)

soulfire said:
			
		

> not all are not good
> 
> i think shikamaru sounds cool
> 
> ...


You have no idea how much you don't want that name. One of my friends set his ds name to shikamaru, and everyone made fun of him for it, by calling him shikamaru, which is his new nickname


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Naruto is such a shitty show. People like you are idiots for reading and watching the shitty shounen manga that's not going to end.
> 
> There's nothing redeeming about this show. Stop being in a state of denial little children and grow up.



The anime is shitty, in my opinion. On the other hand, I find the manga good. There is no need to insult everybody else who reads Naruto. That's your opinion. If you don't like it fine, just don't try to influence others.

Children? You're referring to everybody here as a child because they read Naruto. That's down-right stupid.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2009)

For all ye wondering, Tropicana is just going around flaming and trolling topics. It's rather obvious too; a good flamer is never so obvious.

On topic, I'm not so keen on Naruto. Just seems like a lot of senseless fighting with very little in the way of plot development. But whatever, you guys like it.


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 23, 2009)

Actually, Guild, there is a plot. And it's coming to fruition FINALLY.
Sasuke is gonna die, then Orochimaru is gonna come back and everything is going to go apeshit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)

Shinryuji said:
			
		

> Actually, Guild, there is a plot. And it's coming to fruition FINALLY.
> *Sasuke is gonna die, then Orochimaru is gonna come back and everything is going to go apeshit.*


Baloney. We all know how much Kishi likes Sasuke. If Sasuke dies, well, that removes a whole lot of the plot considering that in Part 2 it revolved around the search for Sasuke.

If Sasuke does die, I'll be happy. Be gone, old emo loser.


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm gonna rofl when Sasuke ends up killing everyone, seeing as how he is featured in the plot even more than the main character (Naruto obviously)

I'm also gonna rofl at Sakura's death when she tries to fight Sasuke


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 25, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> I'm gonna rofl when Sasuke ends up killing everyone,



sasuke is pretestined to end up dead, surely when naruto beats him up with his 3000 shadow clones hyper rasengan combo ... because he is the equivalent to him ... äh and there aren't other technics he ever used


----------



## DBlaze (Dec 25, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> Zarkz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really think that's going to happen?
What about


Spoiler



that power or something that itachi gave naruto to prevent sasuke from doing things like killing everyone, also, Itachi back in my manga? It's probably a genjutsu anyway since he's dead, or supposed to be dead anyway.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok for people who watch the anime, the newest subbed episode is out entiltled 'Truth' 
Updated front page


EDIT: wtf why are you guys saying itachi is back? i didn't see anything like that in the latest 1


----------



## soulfire (Dec 25, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> soulfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah thats a downside of having the same name as a anime character.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 25, 2009)

GO TO MANGA STREAM

itachi is alive! (maybe)

lol i found the latest chapter there.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> *snip*
> itachi is alive! (maybe)
> 
> lol i found the latest chapter there.







I thought the next chapter comes next week again, because of last ones double issue or something.

And I think you should take the link out of your post, just to be safe from warnings because of that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> http://mangastream.com/read/naruto/477-18/1
> 
> itachi is alive! (maybe)
> 
> lol i found the latest chapter there.


Huh.

There was no chapter this week, or so they say.






It looks genuine.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 25, 2009)

yep thats what i thought too

looks kewl. fans probably cant exert that much effort lols.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I read the latest chapter and am shocked.

Danzo's sharingan arm seems to protect him from dying. Every time he "dies" a sharingan eye saves him and closes. That's my theory.

Itachi alive, wtf. Illusion, or something. Or was the whole Itachi vs. Sasuke fight a genjutsu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kishimoto went haywire, this week.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Well, I read the latest chapter and am shocked.
> 
> Danzo's sharingan arm seems to protect him from dying. Every time he "dies" a sharingan eye saves him and closes. That's my theory.
> 
> ...



I think the Itachi "clone" was triggered while fighting Danzo, like the Amaterasu Itachi planted in Sasukes eyes attacked Madara.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep i can confirm issue 477
itachi seems to be alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll update the front page


----------



## Aman27deep (Dec 28, 2009)

i really like naruto and currently am watching the anime episodes, even though i read the manga 1.5-2 years ago, this is new and good nevertheless


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Aman27deep said:
			
		

> i really like naruto and currently am watching the anime episodes, even though i read the manga 1.5-2 years ago, this is new and good nevertheless


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Aman27deep said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i really like naruto and currently am watching the anime episodes, even though i read the manga 1.5-2 years ago, this is new and good nevertheless


Unnecessary post to boost your post count is unnecessary.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 28, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 ] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WTF! Itachi? Didn't he die...


----------



## zeromac (Jan 8, 2010)

New Anime Episode out 
entilted 'The Battle at Thunder Cloud Gorge'

ill update front page


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

The latest episode had the worst ending :3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll watch the episode tomorrow.

No manga* this week*. SJ is taking a break.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 8, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> I'll watch the episode tomorrow.
> 
> No manga* this week*. SJ is taking a break.



I'm kinda pissed, SJ didn't release manga since two weeks or something.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't confuse SJ with WSJ, they are completely different.
Also, I didn't mind the new ending, good to see more of Sakura.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2010)

i have a feeling that naruto is going to get taken off missions to go train again. Jridian was a sage and he could go toe to toe with the forth hokage right? well naruto mastered all he was taught and hes basiclly as sage now. i have a feeling killer bee is going to take him and teach him how to fight "with"his tailed beast, like he does. that my idea at least.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 14, 2010)

Good news fellas
Manga issue #478 is out!  *cough*  *cough*
entiled 'sasano completed!'
ill update frontpage


Spoiler



Holy shit Danzo is awesome and sasono looks gay with a crossbow



Whatd u guys think of the issue


----------



## luke_c (Jan 14, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Good news fellas
> Manga issue #478 is out!  *cough* Mangastream *cough*
> entiled 'sasano completed!'
> ill update frontpage
> ...


You need to take that link off before a mod sees. 
Will go look at the Manga when it comes up on a certain site until then will be watching the latest Shippuuden Anime and Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 15, 2010)

Genjutsu, eh. I knew it. The 'Itachi' wasn't real.

Sasuke is getting his ass kicked by old man, Danzo.






I had to post that. I thought it was funny.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 15, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Genjutsu, eh. I knew it. The 'Itachi' wasn't real.
> 
> Sasuke is getting his ass kicked by old man, Danzo.
> 
> ...


I lol'd at the pic 
But Seriously, Danzo's arm is freaky shit


----------



## zeromac (Jan 18, 2010)

Double post sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naruto Anime episode 143 is out entilted 'The Eight Tails'
should be a good one for all u anime watchers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



update frontpage


----------



## luke_c (Jan 18, 2010)

You're a bit late...


----------



## zeromac (Jan 20, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> You're a bit late...


Yea sorry about that


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2010)

Another double post -.-
Naruto Manga 479 is out
its called 'Izangi'


Spoiler



Its the ultimate forbidden illusion. It kicks so much ass! it turns the user into a dream like reality state



What do you guys think about this chap?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

one new technique per new chapter, 
it seems like the series is only kept alive by revealing permanently new more amazing* and always more flashing jutsus
wtf? 
why continue the storyline if you can just throw in banal fights, 
yeah till a recent grade it is fun to watch epic made fights and new jutsus, but not such a overflow, so it rather turns from entertaining to annoying


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 22, 2010)

The latest episode is filler


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> The latest episode is filler



you're fast o.O
always wanna have the last word?



Spoiler



won't get it


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 22, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> The latest episode is filler


The latest manga was filler too.  Just fighting, fighting, and more fighting.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 22, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's getting annoying now. They always focus on that emo bastard named Sasuke.

Focus on some of the lesser known characters. And just end the Danzo vs. Sasuke fight. We all know Danzo is an overpowered bad-ass old man.


----------



## Zarkz (Jan 23, 2010)

I have no hope left for this series. After the Pein Arc, Naruto is rarely shown, except when he's going through teenage drama with Sakura. And this battle has been a mindfuck for me, I can't even tell what the  fucks happening!
Naruto needs to get it's facts straight before feeding randomass jutsu's that make no sense. I still have no idea what Susanoo is, but apparently its supposed to be awesome, but isnt't doing a good job right now


----------



## zeromac (Jan 23, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Izangi is pretty badass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Demon: the latest manga isnt a filler, it developed the fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I predict the end of the fight by nxt chapter...
Who thinks the last scene of the latest manga is the real Danzo cos he's still got 2 eyes left (one in his arm and the one in his eye)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's the real Danzo. I think Madara is going to enter the fight right when Danzo is about to kill Sasuke.

Now, where the hell is Kakashi and Sakura.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 24, 2010)

New anime guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 144
Entitled 'The Wanderer'
It looks like the anime is catching up to the manga cos it seems like their now in the iron place at the kage summint


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 24, 2010)

i think danzo still have some hidden gimmicks


----------



## DBlaze (Jan 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i think danzo still have some hidden gimmicks


Kishi loves Sasuke too much, so it'll be Danzo who dies in the end anyways.
Also, there's just too much that still needs to be revealed on


Spoiler



That "power" Itachi gave Naruto to prevent Sasuke on going apeshit against Konoha. Surely he'll reveal that sometime.

Though it would be fun if Sakura suddenly shows up and beats Sasuke to death.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 24, 2010)

it would be funny if danzo just die in the next couple of episode.
then it only shows that the author was using danzo for quite a number of episodes aka wasting time


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> it would be funny if danzo just die in the next couple of episode.
> then it only shows that the author was using danzo for quite a number of episodes aka wasting time



he should die as quick as possible, the fight against him is very uninteresting:.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 24, 2010)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> And this battle has been a mindfuck for me, I can't even tell what the  fucks happening!


Hahaha, I can feel you.

I hope this fight ends soon and that the focus returns on Naruto. I'm really getting tired of seeing Danzo in every single scene.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 26, 2010)

Some new interview with Kishimoto. I can't confirm whether it's entirely accurate but it should be real.



Spoiler



ジャンフェスネタバレまとめ
JUMP Festa spoiler summary
・サクラはちょっとナルトに対して驕っている
Sakura's acting a little haughty towards Naruto
・これからヒロインらしくする
She'll be more heroin-like from now on
・サスケはどんどん悪くなってナルトと戦うのが多分ラスト
Sasuke's becoming more and more evil, and him fighting with Naruto will probably be the last event
・サスケは鷹ともなんかある
Something will happen with Sasuke and Taka as well
・ナルトが火影になるならラスト
Naruto becoming Hokage if it happens, will be at the end
・シカマルはあんまり恋愛させたくない
There's no desire to have much romance for Shikamaru
・ナルトの近くにはまともなのがいないからシカマルが側近的に
Naruto has no-one around him who's up-front with him, so Shikamaru will [be/take on as] a confidante
・ダンゾウ戦で サスケの方向性が決まる
The battle against Danzou will decide Sasuke's direction
・でもサスケは大事に描くって言ってくれた
but he (Kishimoto) told us that he wrote something big happening with Sasuke
・サクラはやっぱりサスケが好きみたい
Looks like Sakura really does love Sasuke
・来年はカカシの年
Next year is Kakashi's year

ごめんここからうろおぼえ
Sorry, this is just a vague recollection

各声優さんから岸本先生に質問
Each voice actor asked questions to Kishimoto-sensei
中村はやはりサクラの今後について、岸本「正直女らしい意地もみせる
As one might expect, Nakamura asked about what was upcoming with Sakura
周りからヒロインらしくないとかヒナタのほうがヒロインだとか言われている
がやはりサクラは自分の中でヒロインなんで、これからヒロインっぽい所見せる」
Kishimoto: "Honestly, from the standpoint of showing a female-like disposition, she hasn't been much of a heroine. You could even say that Hinata's more of a heroine than her. But since, as we know, Sakura is a heroine deep inside, she'll show that side of hers from now on."
ナルトは近いが、サクラやはりサスケが好き的な発言。後あんまりナルト対していい
言葉は使わなかったような驕っている…だっけ思い出せない。
Naruto's close, but Sakura loves Sasuke as we should expect from that speech. She's being haughty with her using not so kind words against Naruto right afterwards...didn't she? I can't recall.

確かに確かに森久保がシカ丸の恋愛について聞いたら、杉山が「砂の人とか」って
Yeah it's true, it did sound as though Sugiyama said, "With a Suna person" when Morikubo asked about Shikamaru's love life.
言ってたような。岸本はシカ丸のそういう話は書きたくないそうだ。
Kishimoto said he didn't want to write that for Shikamaru.
竹内は「ナルトは火影になるのですか？」に対して岸本はなるでしょう的な発言
これには会場が湧いた。
Takeuchi: "Will Naruto become Hokage?" to which Kishimoto said something like "He should become Hokage". This had the audience make noise.
竹内「ナルトが火影になる前にサクラちゃんが火影になったりしない？」に対して
岸本きっぱり「ない!」と断る
Takeuchi: "Won't Sakura-chan become Hokage before Naruto does?" to which Kishimoto dismissed flatly, "No way!"
岸本またナルトの修行をやる発言、竹内「またナルトが強くなるんですね」
Kishimoto announced Naruto will do training.
Takeuchi: "So Naruto will become stronger again."
来年はカカシがメイン、竹内「これ和彦さんに言わないほうがいいな」
Next year, Kakashi is the main character
Takeuchi: "It would be a good thing not to tell this to Kazuhiko-san"
杉山「ダンゾウ戦の結果はここでは言えないかもしれませんがその後鷹はどうなるのか？」
Sugiyama: "You probably can't speak of the outcome of the Danzou fight, but what happens with Taka after?"
岸本「ダンゾウ戦の結果は言えませんが、鷹の内部で色々ある(もめる？)サスケの眼つき
もどんどん悪くなる、つい最近ここいらへんの話が決まった」（サスケ関連があまり決まって
もいないような発言があったのでこんへんはあやふや）
Kishimoto: "I can't speak to what happens with the Danzou fight, but there'll be some things happening within Taka (dissent?) and the look in Sasuke's eyes will grow more and more evil. I've just recently decided on such a course of the story" (these words make it seem as if the Sasuke-related part isn't really decided upon, so take this part with a grain of salt).
次は岸本先生への質問コーナー
Next was the Questions For Kishimoto-sensei Corner
中村さんが「最近の展開でサクラは・・・」ってかんじで
Nakamura-san started off with something like, "With the latest developments, Sakura has..."
あいつ（竹内さんが「あいつ？ｗ」って反応）はナルトの好意を利用したりイヤなヤツだけど、
He said something like, that chick* (Takeuchi reacted to that "That chick" lol) is detestable for using Naruto's good will,
まあそういうリアルな女の子っぽく描こうと思って、といったかんじ
but, well that's just how I'd think to write a realistic girl.
サクラがイヤなヤツだとはよく言われるけど故意でそうしてるらしい
You hear all the time that Sakura is a detestable person, but that's what seems to be the intention
「ヒロインはサクラなので」「これから意地を見せるところを描く」
"Since Sakura is the heroine", "I'll be writing from now on to show her with that disposition"
「みんなヒナタヒナタ言うけど・・・」
"Though everyone says Hinata-Hinata all the time..."
↑これはヒナタを応援する声が大きいってニュアンスじゃないかな（個人的な印象ね）
↑I wonder if it's that their voices supporting Hinata are so loud (my personal impression)
杉山さんはどれを質問するか迷いつつ（ただのファン状態）
Sugiyama wavered on which question to ask (normal fan thing)
「サスケはダンゾウと戦ってどうなるのか」と聞いて
He asked: "What will happen to Sasuke after fighting Danzou?"
「ダンゾウ戦が終わってサスケの今後の展開（行動というか意志というか）が決まる」
"The ending of the Danzou fight will determine Sasuke's coming development (whether it be his movement or his intentions)"
「鷹のメンバーも方向性が決まる」
"As will the course of those in Taka"
「きのう担当と打合せして決めたんですけど・・・」
"The handling and arrangement was decided just yesterday..."
森久保さんは「シカマルにラブロマンスはありますか」
Morikubo-san: "Will Shikamaru have a love/romance?"
「シカマルはそういうのは描きたくない」
"I don't want to write that for Shikamaru"
「木の葉のやつらがたよりないので、シカマルしかまともなやつがいないので」
"The Konoha guys aren't reliable, so there's no one there honest/upfront except for him"
「サスケがいないのでナルトの側近的なかんじで進める」
"Since Sasuke isn't there, there's the impression that he'll be taken up as Naruto's confidante"
側近ときいて森久保さん「なら（ラブロマンスは）いいです！」
When it got to the "confidante" part, Morikubo-san (said): "Then it's good!" (his love life)
竹内さんは「ナルトは火影になるの！？」
Takeuchi-san: "Naruto will be Hokage, right?!"
「なる・・・と思いますけど（それ描いたら）ラストになっちゃいますよね」
"He will...I think but (if I write that) that would be the last thing"
どこで言ったか覚えてないけど
Was said somewhere I can't remember

竹内さんが「ナルトとサスケは戦うの？」と聞いて
Takeuchi-san asked, "Will Naruto and Sasuke fight?"
キッシー「戦うと思うけど、それ描いたら（物語が）ラストなんじゃないかな・・・」
Kishi: "I'm thinking they'll fight, but if/when I write that, (the story) would be something like the last thing right..."
森久保さんの「シカマルは？」との問いには
Morikubo-san's, "What about Shikamaru?" was in that and it was:
「・・・う～ん・・・」
"...No..."
今後大きい展開に絡む予定はなさそうなリアクション
His reaction seemed like he hadn't set firm plans for the coming big developments
「ラストは決まってるの？」的な問いかけに
Like when he was asked "So you haven't determined the end?"

「ラストというか、今後の描きたいシーンが固まったのでそこを描いていく」
"The end, how should I say, since the next scene(s) of what I want to write is established, then that is what I'll go write"
終わりまでの展開が決定したというよりはラストに向けて描きたい場面を決めただけらしい
It would seem that rather than having made a decision on the developments until the finish, he settled on writing just the scenes he wants to write for the end
来年がカカシの年って言ったら竹内さん猛抗議
After saying next year would be Kakashi's year, Takeuchi had a fierce discussion
キッシー「ナルトはまた修行するんで」竹内さん「まだ強くなるんだねー」
Kishi: "Naruto will be training again", Takeuchi-san: "Still getting stronger right"



Apparently, Kakashi will be focused on this year and Naruto will be training again. He also said that the end of the Danzo fight will mark a major change in Sasuke's "coming development"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2010)

Naruto 480 Spoiler out. Shocking. 



Spoiler



source: 2ch
(http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost...76&postcount=8 )

credits: Ohana
(Translation) on3word (NF)

Verification:CONFIRMED

さら～っとね。
(Briefly, what Ohana has read so far)

戦いは、サスケの勝ち。
Sasuke wins the fight.

なんとか、シスイの眼が戻るダンゾウ
Somehow Shisui's eye belonging to Danzou comes back.

カリンを人質に。
Karin is taken hostage.

カリンごと千鳥流しするサスケ
Even with Karin, Sasuke uses Chidori Nagashi

急所刺されたダンゾウは。。。次回。
Danzou's vitals have been hit and...(more) next time.

-------------

まださら～っとしか読んでないけど
I haven't read the rest but...

サスケドーン描写があるんだけど、顔怖いし
There's a depiction of Sasuke and his face looks scary.

最後にサスケ『兄さん…　まずは一人目だ…』
In the end, Sasuke says: Brother...beginning with the first person.

で終わるんだけど。もうお兄ちゃん病だね。
It ends there. He's already sick like his brother it seems.

--------------------------

サスケが、剣からビームだすのってなんて技？
What was that move where Sasuke uses a beam that comes out of his blade?

あれでカリンごとやっちゃうんだけど。
Karin gets hit by that.

--------------------------

ダンゾウの背中貫通してるから、カリンごとだね。
Danzou's back is pierced, Karin also.
カリンの生死は不明。
It's unclear if Karin is dead or alive.

来週への煽りは
カリンもろとも復讐をなす！！
Next week will probably be about Karin and achieving revenge!!
サスケ、真の闇へ…！！！
Sasuke moves toward the darkness of reality...!!!

で終わる。
Will stop there.
から、カリンは間違いなくさしてるよ。
Karin has been stabbed, there's no mistake.

なんだか面白くなってきたね。
It's gotten interesting huh.
どうなんのかなサスケ。
What's happened to Sasuke.
じっくり読み漁ってくる♪
I'll carefully read through to catch everything.



The updated spoiler...below


Spoiler



Credits: on3Word
Front cover is of Sasuke. Back is of Sasuke's Susano'o.
If you close your eyes, hatred will always be there. Like an apparition, it will expand.
Chapter 480: Sacrifice
Simultaneously striking one another...but is Danzou's body another illusion...!?

Madara (Sasuke's power...this much huh?)
Karin (...!?)
Sasuke pierced by Danzou: Ugh...
Danzou, pierced by Sasuke: Too fast...eyes are still open...you will be going to see Itachi, and perhaps even good of you to hear his preaching...this is my win.

Karin (What's going on!? ...this feeling is...!)
Danzou: !!?
Sasuke looking downward: Haha
Danzou: ...what's...the meaning of this!? (Guh! ...why won't Izanagi start up!!?)
Sasuke's right eye has Mangekyou activated.

Madara (Danzou...it's as you said -- the time Itachi could freely manipulate his genjutsu and Tsukiyomi -- the difference is like between the heavens and earth...)
Danzou's field of vision is blurred. His right arm's eyes are closed.
Danzou: You...
Sasuke: The one meeting Itachi will be you...
Danzou falls to his knees.
Karin (As thought, it's as I sensed. It was in fact Danzou's real body!)

Danzou looks to be in a lot of pain.
Madara (Right before his body was pierced, the sharingan in his right arm all closed. Sasuke is of the Uchiha clan...and a shinobi possessing the Mangekyou...but Danzou with his observing eye...he is above you. In an instant he was faster than you in noticing...Sasuke cast a genjutsu on you, making you believe that your last eye on your right arm was still open. You used Izanagi on yourself without fulling knowing its effective time, checking it over and over to see if it was in effect. Sasuke didn't miss that. Izanagi's time of effectiveness has a small interval in between each use. Although he pretended to know the degree to which that was, he knew beforehand that even in an instant he would be able to cast a genjutsu. Don't use that, that's not Sasuke.)

Danzou's checks his right shoulder: U..gh...
Madara: You were naiive in this battle of Sharingan because of all those Sharingan you've acquired...that's the reason for you loss.
Sasuke: This is a fight I will recite to you with my eyes. Don't underestimate the Uchiha.

Madara (Even without being able to use Shisui's eye, Danzou did a good job of driving it this far....Sasuke, it seems like you'll soon be able to take Shisui's eyes for yourself. Root should have stayed hidden in the ground.)

Sasuke is about to collapse while Karin rushes over: Sasuke...!
Sasuke: Ku..ku...
Karin brings out her left arm: Here! Bite quickly!!
Madara: That girl...it was good to bring her here...she's useful, and Sasuke specifically chose her as his favorite...

Sasuke biting.
Karin: Ahh...!
Danzou (I...! To this little...!! I will not die in a place like this!!!)

Suddenly Danzou's right arm starts to become a tree.
Danzou: Guahhh!!!
Sasuke and Karin: !!?

Danzou (I won't allow it!! At this rate I'll be taken over by the Shodai's cells.
Danzou takes his right shoulder with his right arm.
Madara (Facing death, he's losing control over his chakra...I won't be able to easily control the strength of the pillars...)


Danzou, in front of Karin and Sasuke.
Karin: How persistent...this is some guy...!
Danzou takes the bandages off his right eye.
Danzou: Not yet...from here on out...with this eye...I will tell you how this fight will end.

Madara (The pupil in his right eye has returned huh...he covered with Izanagi while allowing Shisui's eye to recover...so that was your play huh...)

Sasuke uses Chidori in his left hand, and thrusts at Danzou.

Danzou dodges, and takes Karin hostage.

Madara (Shisui's pupil...it seems he plans to use it up as he did with Izanagi.)
Sasuke glares at Danzou.
Danzou: You've used your eye too much huh.
Karin: Sasuke...

Danzou (Sasuke can't use it anymore...if I can use Shisui's genjutsu to control him and get him to go after Madara, it would be more effecient considering the depth of these wounds.)
Madara (So then...Sasuke...what will you do?)

Sasuke: You who talked of self-sacrifice....to take a hostage.
Danzou: My..my life...I'm not sorry...it was for Konoha...for the ninja world...I won't allow myself to die in a place like this...no matter whose hands...whatever I have to do...to live...I will...this shinobi's...to become the reformer to change the world...this girl will be a sacrifice for that purpose.

Karin: Sasuke...help me!
Sasuke: Don't move...Karin.
Danzou: ...!
Sasuke activates Mangekyou in his left eye...with a scary face.
Sasuke uses a Chidori spear and stabs Karin along with Danzou.
Danzou's back is pierced through.


Karin (Huh...)
Danzou: Guh...! (...the vitals of the hostage...)
Madara, smiling with his eyes: So its come to this...

Sasuke: Brother...this is the first...


Karin and achieving revenge!!

Sasuke, towards the darkness of reality...!!

The End.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

nice double post


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> nice double post


Hurr Durr.

They were posted on different days.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh heh... I knew that...


----------



## zeromac (Jan 28, 2010)

Manga 480 out entiltied 'sacrifice' reading it now

EDIT: Fuuuuu- Revolutionize thanks for helping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: Just finished reading 


Spoiler



Fuck Danzo got owned


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 28, 2010)

Sooooo
Any hint on when this series is going to end?
Jump mangas are so long!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2010)

480 was good, surprisingly. Danzo got his butt kicked by Sasuke. Karin is finally dead, hopefully. And Sakura is going to come, later to get destroyed with a single Chidori.



Spoiler: WARNING: PIC OF EMO LOSER INSIDE


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, DEAD! so that was the last danzo trick in the bag
all the expendable characters should die!

i wonder how many more boring battles should we go through before we get some nice one....
anyway, i got a feeling Karin might not die


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 30, 2010)

If Sasuke killed Karin, then I doubt Juugo or Suigetsu will stay with Sasuke, then he would be all alone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a feeling some Genjutsu crap will happen and Karin will turn out to be alive.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm guessing Sasuke told Karin not to move so he could avoid her vital spots, and kill Danzo, I don't think he's THAT heartless.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Sasuke used Tsukuyomi to make an illusion somehow, like hitting only Danzo with his Chidori.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 30, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Sasuke told Karin not to move so he could avoid her vital spots, and kill Danzo, I don't think he's THAT heartless.


I think he missed her altogether. The eye he uses his genjutsu with is activated. He might have created a void in space with his mangekyo to bypass Karin's body and hit Danzo directly in the heart.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 31, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He might also have tricked Danzo in believing that he got Karin and stuff, like he already tricked him into believing one eye of his arm was still open.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 31, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



think its rather like luke c's guess, that he simply missed karins vital points and she isn't harmed as hard as danzo:.
hopefully that bast#rd dies already


----------



## zeromac (Feb 1, 2010)

Alittle late but naruto anime #145 is out


----------



## benbop1992 (Feb 1, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But hasnt Danzo'z inzagi expired?


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 2, 2010)

Danzo and Karin are both dead.  Sasuke is finally going full evil.  Sakura will die by his hand as well.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 3, 2010)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Danzo and Karin are both dead.  Sasuke is finally going full evil.  Sakura will die by his hand as well.


I think Sakura is retarded for trying to 'stop' sasuke


----------



## luke_c (Feb 4, 2010)

New Anime and Manga out.


Spoiler



THE BASTARD KILLED KARIN D:


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 4, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> New Anime and Manga out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...







Why did you spoil it?!

WHY?!?!?!?!?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 4, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL IT DOES SAY 'SPOILER INSIDE'


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL~~!
so i wonder whats next?
will sakura die?
it would be better she just die
then both angry man battle and the comic ends


----------



## zeromac (Feb 4, 2010)

xD i just finished the new manga 481 when i can to post it i saw im alittle late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks luke_c


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 4, 2010)

Good chapter. 4/5

Karin is presumed to be dead. Danzo is dead. And Sakura was stopped by Sai. The saying is true. Dumb blonde pink haired loser.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder what next..
they will destroy the whole village?


----------



## sekhu (Feb 5, 2010)

hello there

could someone tell me what chapter it was where danzo is in a meeting with other leaders and sasuke is outed as being in the building by the akatsuki venus fly trap thing - i stopped reading for a while and would like to catch up but can't rem what chapter i was on

thanks


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

try 460?


----------



## zeromac (Feb 6, 2010)

Spoiler



What'd you guys think of danzo exploding? xD it was halarious


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 6, 2010)

it's odd and somehow reminds me of terrorism:.
but what i don't get is the function of the backflash in the moment of his dead:.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 6, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> it's odd and somehow reminds me of terrorism:.
> but what i don't get is the function of the backflash in the moment of his dead:.


i believe it was so if danzo died he could take sasuke with him


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 6, 2010)

i hope the comic comes to a climax when they all meet up in the forest. Damn thing has dragged for too long.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 6, 2010)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> i hope the *manga* comes to a climax when they all meet up in the forest. Damn thing has dragged for too long.


its MANGA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Theres a difference


----------



## luke_c (Feb 6, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manga is just Japanese for Comic so in theory he is the one who's right.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 6, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah and whats said in the chapter, that he want also to take madara with him, and prevent that he gets shizunes eye


----------



## zeromac (Feb 6, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


manga generally has a different art style while comic normally has a thick line thing




like that
Please stay on topic
On-topic: Gotta love Danzo with his asplosions


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 6, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think there is a difference, there are also japanese comics besides mangas, also there are american mangas and comics


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 6, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



manga is just japanese-styled comics.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

manga (furigana) = 漫画 (kanji) = 漫画 (chinese = man hua) = comic

it is just a word that japanese use for comic...

care to enlighten me?

in chinese it means the same regardless is japanese, american, hongkies and etc


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

no idea but it seems like somehow along the bloody way, manhwa = korean comic, manga = japanese comic and chinese comic = idk probably should be still 漫画 or Manhua  and american comic are still comic..


I dont really care about these sort of things, if it is drawing with words, i will read them whether or not they are called comic,manga, or whatever...


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 6, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> no idea but it seems like somehow along the bloody way, manhwa = korean comic, manga = japanese comic and chinese comic = idk probably should be still ?? or Manhua  and american comic are still comic..
> 
> 
> I dont really care about these sort of things, if it is drawing with words, i will read them whether or not they are called comic,manga, or whatever...



exactly...
never bother and will never bother
manga = comic = american/chinese/japanese/... style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway back to topic,
what will happen on the next episode?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

Sakura will get owned as usual, and before she get killed, naruto will save her ass and sooner or later, naruto will have 2 wife, hinata which is of cos.

and sakura after getting her ass repeatedly saved by naruto, finally and really fall in love with naruto.

Back to be honest, my bet is that sakura will be stupid enough to be caught in that reverse death trap jutsu or whatever it is called.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 7, 2010)

i just realised, im alittle late but anime 146 is out entitled 'The Successor's Feelings'
Seems like a filler :\

EDIT: huh..seems like i've already done it, my bad folks


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 7, 2010)

.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

You sure put quite the hilarious twist to one of the sadder things to happen in the series.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 8, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> That is indeed a very hungry caterpillar.
> 
> On Sunday, he ate through some bitch and an old man, but he was still hungry.


Love that book xD


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 8, 2010)

that sure is some new jutsu

caterpillar jutsu
hope to see more of than in the coming episode
LOL


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 9, 2010)

Sakura will die saving Naruto, who will then kill Sasuke.  We all see this coming, right?


----------



## zeromac (Feb 11, 2010)

A day late but a new mangas out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 482
Reading atm

After reading:


Spoiler



holy shit sakura is such a bitch/creepy obbessed bitch... I also think that sasuke will ask sakura to kill kirin as a sign of loyalty


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 11, 2010)

2 woman and 1 guy
what a triangle...

sakura = what a b*


----------



## zeromac (Feb 13, 2010)

New Naruto anime 147 entilted 'CC' 
Looks like a filler


----------



## luke_c (Feb 13, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> A day late but a new mangas out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS KARIN MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 14, 2010)

At this point, Naruto is literally a fanfic


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 14, 2010)

All I could Say is that... SASUKE ROCKZ


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol, Sakura's going to try and deceive Sasuke. I know it!!!
I hope Sasuke see's through her plan and kills her.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 15, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Lol, Sakura's going to try and deceive Sasuke. I know it!!!
> I hope Sasuke see's through her plan and kills her.


Karins not dead yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so Sakura might kill her


----------



## zeromac (Feb 17, 2010)

Woot Naruto manga 483 is out! now we'll see whos right



Spoiler



HAHAH i was right! sakura was going to kill karin to prove her loyalty but saskue is such a douchebag :x
Time to watch the epic sasuke vs kakashi fight


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 17, 2010)

Just finished reading



Spoiler



Sakura wasnt trying to kill Karin. She was contemplating about stabbing Sasuke. I think you must have misread. Too bad Kakashi had to interfere before Sakura got herself killed. And I was totally RIGHT.


----------



## Splych (Feb 18, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I wonder what Madara has up his sleeve, now that all the Akatsuki members are dead/quit.
> Quite surprised that Kisame just got pwned like that, I thought he was more badass.


Urr... They quit...? Which members?


----------



## zeromac (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Just finished reading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i was right about the part about sasuke asking sakura to kill karin :3


----------



## luke_c (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Just finished reading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said, I reckon this fight will go toward's Kakashi as he IS the Hokage after all and Sasuke is still strained by the previous battle with Danzo


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 18, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Urr... They quit...? Which members?


Konan left after Nagato's death.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...She did? I don't remember her saying she quit


----------



## zeromac (Feb 18, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Mr.Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it didn't say it but now that i think about it, Konan never did re-appear after Nagato's death (or maybe she's planning a revenge attack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## luke_c (Feb 18, 2010)

Anime 148 got released a few hours ago btw
EDIT: oshit at last scene 


Spoiler



That beast had the damn Rinnengan


----------



## zeromac (Feb 20, 2010)

New Naruto Anime out 148
Looks like a filler (stupid anime..)

EDIT: Thanks Luke_C :x


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Anime 148 got released a few hours ago btw
> EDIT: oshit at last scene
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that...


Spoiler



Yea, that probably means the akatsuki are coming to get that beast/power from that bubble blowing guy.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 20, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


Spoiler



That beast isn't a tailed beast me no thinks, I remember seeing one tail and that definitely isn't Gaara's jinchuuriki, and no, don't say it's the Jubi -_-


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 20, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They're talking about one of Pain's beasties there, that dog thing.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 20, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he meant that, and they're being one person >_>

He thinks the Akatsuki are coming to get it, presumably because he thinks it's a Tailed Beast


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 20, 2010)

This would be the perfect thread to ban everyone on the site who actually likes the atrocity against humanity known as Naruto.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 21, 2010)

^Care to explain as to why you think that Naruto is  an '*Atrocity against humanity*'?^


----------



## luke_c (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> ^Care to explain as to why you think that Naruto is  an '*Atrocity against humanity*'?^


Hebe trollin' and hatin'


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hah.

Why the heck did Kakashi get involved? I wish Kishmoto kills Sakura but that'll never happen because she is one of the main characters. Meh.

Kakashi will destroy Sasuke. Kamui < Amaterasu. Raikiri < Kirin (Or whatever the heck the move is called). Meh. Right before Kakashi "owns" Sasuke, Naruto will come in to save that emo bastard.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha! Naruto Manga 484 is out entilted 'Team Seven'
Still reading..

After reading: Massive epic spoilers


Spoiler



Holy fuck! Sasuke is going blind and the good ol Team 7 is assembled but WHAT THE FUCK WILL HAPPEN TO SASUKE?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 25, 2010)

Personally i always thought sakura was a lesbian with an Emo fetish who just hadnt come out of the closet, meh. not trying to dis naruto or anything i quite like naruto actually it was just my thought.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2010)

Spoiler



Is it only me or did Sasukes Susanoo shapeshift into Itachis Susanoo?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 25, 2010)

Spoiler



Yeah. Sasuke gets another Susanoo upgrade.Its identical to Itachi's but a different colour. I am getting really bored of Susanoos right now.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 25, 2010)

Spoiler



I thought you would of already known that Sasuke would eventually lose his eyes, that's what happened to Madara after excessive Sharingan use so he stole his brothers (Which was what Itachi was also pretending to do aswell) In other news i'm getting pretty annoyed that Naruto has to always come and save the day


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

i think he will regain his eye...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 26, 2010)

This is maybe a stupid idea....
but what if he (Sasuke) took Madara's eye?!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2010)

Nah, I think he can't touch Madara because of his dimension stuff there.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 26, 2010)

... I only watch the anime.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 26, 2010)

the anime consists of too much filler!!!!!!!!!!! why!~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## luke_c (Feb 26, 2010)

If you only watch the Anime I suggest you stay clear of the spoiler tags >_>


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 27, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> If you only watch the Anime I suggest you stay clear of the spoiler tags >_>


I am.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> This is maybe a stupid idea....
> but what if he (Sasuke) took Madara's eye?!



well.. maybe someone's else eye
if i remember things correctly.
i saw a collection of the eyes..


----------



## zeromac (Feb 27, 2010)

All you anime fans out there enjoy Anime Episode 149 called 'Parting'
No idea if the anime is going for another filler thing or not but enjoy


----------



## luke_c (Feb 27, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> All you anime fans out there enjoy Anime Episode 149 called 'Parting'
> No idea if the anime is going for another filler thing or not but enjoy


Yeah, it's still in the filler.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm, getting behind anyway.. I'm 4-5 episodes lagging behind the releases.
I need to get on that!


----------



## zeromac (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally New manga out called 'So close yet so far'

Still reading atm



Spoiler



Alright chapter, kishi pulled a classic out, he did the exact saem thing before the shippuden arc started, sasuke with his chidori vs naruto with his rasengan


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks zeromac! i just read mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



hopefully, naruto won't be a loser like he was...
based on the way he had improved...
if he lose to ahem....
this comic can be dommed


----------



## luke_c (Mar 4, 2010)

I KNOW WHAT THE THIRD OPTION IS


Spoiler



I... LOVE YOU SASUKE


----------



## kingkonghong (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to like naruto, But then it started going completely off track with the whole sasuke arc. With about... 5 chapters, Sasuke changed from caring for his comrades to you-are-all-my-human-shields 

Oh, and naruto goes overboard with going to the climax.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 4, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I KNOW WHAT THE THIRD OPTION IS
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



SASUKE: DIE!

and

Naruto dies...... The End of the Story!!!!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 4, 2010)

Just read it.


Spoiler



The third option is that Naruto is going to hug  him!!!


----------



## zeromac (Mar 7, 2010)

New anime episode out entitled 'The forbidden Jutsu released!'
I don't follow the anime so im guessing its a filler arc or something >_>


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 7, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> New anime episode out entitled 'The forbidden Jutsu released!'
> I don't follow the anime so im guessing its a filler arc or something >_>



Yep, it's still that filler.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Luckily it looks like there's only about two or three episodes left of this Arc so we can get back on track with the main story.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 10, 2010)

Manga 486 is out; "Fists"


----------



## zeromac (Mar 11, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Manga 486 is out; "Fists"


Beat me too it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yea i can confirm its out
reading now


Spoiler



Holy shit it is kinda like a Naruto/Sasuke buttsex moment..


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 11, 2010)

O_O I'm not going to start reading this topic on page one, I just started reading the Naruto manga, don't want any spoilers! The title fooled me with, "Naruto Talk"

Also reading Akumetsu, Bleach, Claymore, Kekkaishi, Ubel Blatt, Black Butler, sigh.... too many all at once v_v

But lately, been dedicating my time to Naruto manga, many spoilers known already due to jerks I know, sigh....


----------



## zeromac (Mar 11, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> O_O I'm not going to start reading this topic on page one, I just started reading the Naruto manga, don't want any spoilers! The title fooled me with, "Naruto Talk"
> 
> Also reading Akumetsu, Bleach, Claymore, Kekkaishi, Ubel Blatt, Black Butler, sigh.... too many all at once v_v
> 
> But lately, been dedicating my time to Naruto manga, many spoilers known already due to jerks I know, sigh....


Sorry about the spoilers ^^''
thats why we try to keep them in spoiler tags


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 11, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, it's quite alright, put it this way, it's the first unintentional trap I've ever fallen into!

Luckily, I won't remember any of this by time I get that far. I'm only on Chapter 16 of the manga, but I read and understand very fast. I'll be on Chapter 30 in possibly an hour, yes, I am a nerd v_v


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 11, 2010)

another boring week with some drama



Spoiler



damn... ITS A TIE!!!!

thats naruto's answer
WE ARE FRIENDS!!!!!


----------



## luke_c (Mar 11, 2010)

151 is out, just finished watching it.



Spoiler



Utakata was the Six-Tails, was expecting him to be a tailed-beast, also at the end Pein came along and buttkicked him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least the filler is over now, onto the Pein arc.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 11, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> 151 is out, just finished watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God dammit i was just about going to post that, reading your spoiler im guessing its going into the pain arc?


----------



## luke_c (Mar 12, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I said so yes. Next episode is the 


Spoiler



Reactions to Jaraiyas death


So it's back on track with the main storyline


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 16, 2010)

Naruto spoiler for chapter 487 is out.



Spoiler



Source: NF
Verification: Confirmed

Sasuke recognises Naruto and from now on, he will consider killing (defeating?) Naruto his number 1 [priority]. He heads back with Madara, having decided to transplant Itachi's eyes.

As expected, Kisame is no half work
Kisame has infiltrated the Land of Lightning within the Samehada. Him becoming one and capturing the Eight Tails was agreed before, during his talk with Madara. What was killed was a clone created by Zetsu's technique that was used as a substitute to feign [Kisame's] death.

Finally, we see Kabutomaru setting out to some country. I don't know which one, but he was finally able to become familiar with his body. He uses the White Snake to kill some country's ninja.

"Kakashi: "It's this wound on his cheek! Sakura, you have to use an antidote immediately"
Sakura: "That is......! Then, that time with my poisoned kunai...?""



Meh. As expected the emo idiot gets another chance at life.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 16, 2010)

Finally some  comic relief in Chapter 487!!!


Spoiler


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 17, 2010)

Chapter 487 out!


Spoiler



Kisame's alive!
Debut of Kabuchimaro!!
Sasuke gets EMS!!!!


----------



## zeromac (Mar 18, 2010)

You guys always beat me in reporting xD
Yea Manga 487 is out reading now..



Spoiler



Whoah So much awesome, Sasuke is taking Itachi's eyes, I knew Kasame had a trick up his sleave, turned out he turned into his sword and finally Kabuto re a merges!!!


----------



## luke_c (Mar 19, 2010)

Spoiler



KABUTO'S BACK MOTHERFUCKERS



And as it's not out yet i'm guessing no Anime this week?


----------



## zeromac (Mar 22, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct but i would just like to make an annoucment to anime watchers:
There will be no Naruto Shippuuden episode this week. The Naruto Shippuuden Episodes 152-153 is released next week, on march 25th, it will be a 1 hour special.

Pretty sweet imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and i think its no-longer filler?


----------



## luke_c (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like it finished, as in the preview 


Spoiler



Shows everyone reacting to Jaraiya's death and a bit of Pein too


And don't you mean there wasn't one last week, not this week, the 25th is this thursday


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 25, 2010)

488


Spoiler



nothing big deal..
seems like they are going for a WAR (as expected)

5th hokage is back

sasuke got his bro's eye


----------



## luke_c (Mar 25, 2010)

Hour special Anime is out too, no Naruto next week but another double-episode the week after


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

Boring chapter again. Kages talking about the war. I was hoping for more of Kabutorichimaru. Next chapter, I guess.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys Naruto Manga 488 is ou- 
Oh
You guys always beat me to the punch >.<
Well anyways


Spoiler



interesting chapter, can't wait to see what sasukes eyes look like after the operation. Oh and can someone remind me, how the hell did tsundae go into a coma?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Hey guys Naruto Manga 488 is ou-
> Oh
> You guys always beat me to the punch >.<
> Well anyways
> ...


Tsunade used up too much chakra, I guess.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 26, 2010)

She was in a coma because she used almost her entire chakra reserve to protect Konoha...


----------



## zeromac (Mar 29, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> She was in a coma because she used almost her entire chakra reserve to protect Konoha...


Oh yea, with the


Spoiler



Slug things yea?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> 151 is out, just finished watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol i was right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



thought it was 5? Yea Pein!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh and the 8 - tail has a twins bro


----------



## luke_c (Mar 31, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i'm pretty sure it's six... Five tails host is Nekomata so yeah... 



Spoiler: Includes Manga Spoilers



Also, it's not his twin brother, just a older brother who shares the same characteristics as Killer Bee, A is the Raikage aswell.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 1, 2010)

New naruto manga chapter out! 'On the Brink of world war'

Haha i beat you guys to it this time!

still reading..


Spoiler



HOLY FUCK! Kabuto is joining forces with fucking Madara!! He can summon all the dead atusuki members by using a resurection jutsu!!! Naruto now gets the key to the seal on his body so he can open/close it any time he wants to and the nation is preparing for war!!!!




EPIC CHAPTER


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2010)

Read the chapter. Finally zeromac beat us.

It was good. I was hoping for a Tobi vs. Kabuto fight but it didn't happen. Meh.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah, he beat us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this episode is pretty interesting
seems like something big is coming soon


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah man wtf.  If your enemies can resurrect dead people, I don't understand how you're supposed to win.  Oh wait, there's always deus ex machina.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Yeah man wtf.  If your enemies can resurrect dead people, I don't understand how you're supposed to win.  Oh wait, there's always deus ex machina.


It's Naruto. Over-powered enemy with an even more over-powered protagonist.
At least it isn't like Dragon Ball Z. Blasting planets and shit.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 6, 2010)

You're forgetting what the Toads just gave Naruto... With the key, his powers are next to unlimited


----------



## luke_c (Apr 7, 2010)

Naruto 490 is out "The truth of the Nine Tails"


Spoiler: Manga Spoilers



Madara joined with Kabuto and accepted to give him Sasuke only after the war, he seemed pretty surprised as well as to what Kabuto resurrected (We didn't see who/what it was but I have a feeling it was Madara's brother) also Naruto gave in and took the seal, so now he can control the Nine Tails chakra fully


----------



## zeromac (Apr 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Naruto 490 is out "The truth of the Nine Tails"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Manga Spoilers
> ...


Haha yea good chapter



Spoiler



I actually thought it was madara's brother as well, no-one else could've made him that shocked, or maybe I'm thinking it was that leader from the other clan way back when... You know, the clan that were rivals and always fought the Uchihas?


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hashirama Senju? I don't think so, been as Madara has never really been afraid of him and they signed a treate in the end anyway, could also of been Orochimaru? (Even though technically Kabuto is Orochimaru)


----------



## zeromac (Apr 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Why would Madara be afraid of Orichimaru? That makes no sense, Madara is like stronger than him anyways
Other than that it could probably be his brother...Or maybe it was one of the Hokages?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 8, 2010)

IM NOT A FAN!!!


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said he would be afraid of him, he would just be shocked


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't wait for Naruto to get angry. Then the NineTails will be unleashed fully.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

4th Naruto Shipp?den Film Titled, Dated for July 31


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The official websites for the Naruto anime films have relaunched with the title and date of the fourth Naruto Shipp?den film (and 7th Naruto film overall): Naruto Shipp?den: The Lost Tower on July 31. In this "dimension-crossing" adventure, the title ninja character Naruto will travel back in time and meet his father, the Fourth Hokage Minato Namikaze. Masahiko Murata is directing as he did for the last film (Naruto Shipp?den: Hi no Ishi o Tsugumono). Junki Takegami, the television series script supervisor and the writer of the three previous films, wrote the screenplay.


Source.

Don't think this is User Submitted News worthy so i'll post it here, can't wait to see Minato again, always been once of my favorite characters


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is more likely that 



Spoiler



Kabuto summoned the Rikudou Sennin, as it'd be the only one who could scare Madara like that


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> It is more likely that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



You're forgetting that he isn't dead >_>


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



What? Ok, maybe I shouldn't have started reading Shippuuden from Chapter 440 skipping straight from Episode 20 of the Anime


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 8, 2010)

wtf where has the latest version of naruto manga been released??The site i usually check out still doesn't have it yet..

edit: ahh nvm i managed to do the unlazy(hehe just a made up word, don't kill me for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) thing..



Spoiler



wtf its all the dead members of the akatsuki that kabuto has resurrected shit


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> wtf where has the latest version of naruto manga been released??The site i usually check out still doesn't have it yet..
> 
> edit: ahh nvm i managed to do the unlazy(hehe just a made up word, don't kill me for it
> 
> ...


The main site that everyone uses for Manga always turns out to be the slowest, 
Naruto: Shippuuden 154 - 155 are out now aswell

New OP and ED too, OP is awesome


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn,


Spoiler



I really want to know who the resurrected person was.  I've heard some really interesting theories, such as Madara's bro, or the Rikodou (sp?) Sage.



Also, can we just put [SPOILERS!] in the topic title so we can talk without spoiler tagging everything?


----------



## zeromac (Apr 10, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Damn,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mods can you change the topic title so it says [Possible SPOILERS] at the end of the title?

Oh and thanks for the update luke_c, Where are they at with the anime anyways?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 10, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



the latest episode 155 has naruto in Mt.Myoboku for sage training, he's somehow already managed to get the training done partially .i.e with the toad oil thingy (which took atleast 2 or 3 episodes in the manga i think in 1 episode lol)


----------



## luke_c (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, and I don't think it's a smart move to just put [SPOILERS] in the topic title as people who only watch the Anime like to talk about it here too and that's unfair to them


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 10, 2010)

Kishi's been doing a good job with the manga lately. Some good chapters atlast.Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2010)

Read the latest chapter. _*snip_.
What's with Kishi and shoving things down people's mouth! Hopefully, Killerbee will give Naruto the training he deserves!


----------



## zeromac (Apr 17, 2010)

New Manga and Anime out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Manga is pretty good



Spoiler



Naruto is now on a isolated island with Killer Bee to do some training


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 17, 2010)

Spoiler



finally two wacked out jinchuriki's meet


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

the manga is great


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 17, 2010)

Spoiler



Tsunade was an epic failure in this chapter.Sigh!
Oh well,can't wait to see some interaction between Naruto and Bee.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 21, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Read the latest chapter. *site that hosts licensed manga*
> What's with Kishi and shoving things down people's mouth! Hopefully, Killerbee will give Naruto the training he deserves!


Uhh...

Anime's getting good now aswell, can't wait to see Naruto fighting for real in Sage mode


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 22, 2010)

ya seriously, i would love to watch Naruto in action (in sage mode) with paine.. But isn't kinds funny that in the anime its shown that he can collect nature energy without using the toad oil?? while in manga he can't collect the external energy if didn't use the oil as a medium..

Edit : the new manga is out... 



Spoiler



man so now we have naruto sqauaring off against another evil naruto !!! next episode will be awesome..


----------



## luke_c (Apr 22, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden: Movie 3 is out now aswell, [DB] Naruto Shippuuden Movie 3 [BCC77C3B].avi
Aswell as the latest Anime addition, 157


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 22, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Naruto Shippuuden: Movie 3 is out now aswell, [DB] Naruto Shippuuden Movie 3 [BCC77C3B].avi
> Aswell as the latest Anime addition, 157


Show was cool , but movie was Amazing and Funny 



Spoiler



"so  un-pure"


----------



## zeromac (Apr 23, 2010)

New Manga and Movie and Episode out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



Manga was interesting at the very end when he meets EVIL Naruto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am definatly going to download the movie!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 23, 2010)

same here..


----------



## luke_c (Apr 23, 2010)

Movie was decent at best, I hate the fact that every main enemy in the Movies have to be defeated by a damn Rasengan


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Movie was decent at best, I hate the fact that every main enemy in the Movies have to be defeated by a damn Rasengan


well at least it not the same kind of Rasengan


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 23, 2010)

Spoiler



Evil Naruto! Nice Kishi. The movie was okay and pretty funny


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

I want Naruto to get angry and I want the Nine Tails to fully express itself.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

I want Pein to destroy the leaf village!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> I want Pein to destroy the leaf village!


Still only watching the anime, read the manga for crying out loud.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

Latest chapter was great!
I love the evil Naruto twist. I wonder if Yamato and that guy can see him. Maybe Evil Naruto is a Naruto re-incarnation of the Nine Tailed Fox.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 24, 2010)

Just finished watching the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Man it was kick-ass!


Spoiler



Loved how at the end, the guy was beaten but the shuriken rasengan that he learn't in the manga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also liked it how it added more back story to the Legendary Sennin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Loved that one


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> i have a feeling that naruto is going to get taken off missions to go train again. Jridian was a sage and he could go toe to toe with the forth hokage right? well naruto mastered all he was taught and hes basiclly as sage now. i have a feeling killer bee is going to take him and teach him how to fight "with"his tailed beast, like he does. that my idea at least.


dude i so calld all of this.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 24, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I want Naruto to get angry and I want the Nine Tails to fully express itself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anime Spoilers
> ...


Like the one he learnt already like 100 episodes ago in the Anime...
And it's Rasen-Shuriken...

I think after Naruto has fought his evil-self, he will show his controlled nine-tails form and battle with bee


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 25, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I think after Naruto has fought his evil-self, he will show his controlled nine-tails form and battle with bee


Not likely, I think evil Naruto is only the part of the first test. There must be other tests too until he is able to prove himself to Bee who will then train him on how to control his Bijuu.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 26, 2010)

well irrespective of whether fighting his evil self is only the 1st test it sure will be fun to see two sage mode naruto having at it with each other..


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope Bee train's him and Naruto comes up with an insane new jutsu. Even better if they show what Kabuto showed to Madara.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 26, 2010)

cruznik71450 said:
			
		

> I hope Bee train's him and Naruto comes up with an insane new jutsu. Even better if they show what Kabuto showed to Madara.


lol i can't believe u can't guess whats in there. Ofcourse it Madara's Original Body or his brothers. I mean why do you think madara can't go full power?  I actually think Madara is using Obito's body just b/c the mask just so happens to have its right eye visible.  Thats why the his looks so old b/c his body got squished. well this is whats going on in my mind XD


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 26, 2010)

i doubt its obito coz if it is then madara would be super deformed... if you remember obito got crushed completely towards the right...


----------



## zeromac (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea and Obito gave Kakashi his sharingan


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 26, 2010)

and the new movie revolves around THAT sharingan


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay well obito gave Kakashi his left sharingan. He still has his right if its intact, and did you forget that Zetsu is always with Madara and maybe he has something to do with that, and besides look at his damn skin its all wrinkly and his body wouldn't be deformed just half squiched XP. Well i'm just saying b/c Zetsu's ninjustu is still unknown other than he can make like 1000000 copies of himself....well white self anyways. Oh yeah and maybe Madara transplanted his eyes, or eye.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 27, 2010)

well like i mentioned earlier, its understandable that madara's current body does look deformed however it can't be obito no way, how can madara use the right half of obito when it was squashed beyond recognition?? also if u remember obito was still a kid when he died... well i know what you mean by zetsu's unknown powers especially the black half but i can't seem to see any connection to madara.. the only person who could probably have been of use to him (pain) is dead and now resurrected by Kabuto or should i say Kaburochimaru???


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I'm just saying that it might be Madara's original body b/c his hair would be a lot longer and b/c he was so shocked seeing it. Maybe your right and it might be someone else like.....The first ninja. But I highly doubt that b/c Pain has the same kekegenkai (idk how to spell it) as the first ninja, or rumored to by the ninja world.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 27, 2010)

now that would seem like an interesting idea...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 29, 2010)

*GOLDEN WEEK IN JAPAN.*
No new chapter this week.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 29, 2010)

WTF why so?? I was so eagerly waiting for it sheesh..


----------



## luke_c (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a Japanese holiday, Anime is out though, just wish it would progress a bit faster, Pein V Kakashi next episode


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 30, 2010)

so does that mean that the next issue will be a double issue??


----------



## imyourxpan (Apr 30, 2010)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> >Lumping One Piece in with the rest of these shitty series.
> 
> One Piece has never had filler and still continues on without problems.
> 
> ...




I agree that One Piece has does an amazing job, yeah they have had fillers, for a few episodes and then back to the main story.  The year+ of Naruto fillers was terrible, and once Shippuuden came out, we got fillers soon after.  Don't get me wrong I love Naruto/One Piece/Bleach, but the fillers aren't that great.  Shippuuden has been getting more interesting fillers because they are doing more background stories during them that lead up to the main story, but Bleach has done such a horrible job.  To have an intro saying, we are going back in time to show you never told stories, I mean honestly?


----------



## zeromac (Apr 30, 2010)

Yea well new anime out for the anime lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'The power to believe!'

EDIT: May as well request a sticky for this since we reached twenty pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Uhh could someone do it for me? xD i have no clue how to..


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 30, 2010)

I dunno about it too but don't you just send a PM to one of the Mods or the higher up's to have it stickied??


----------



## luke_c (Apr 30, 2010)

Uh, this thread doesn't need to be stickied, and I doubt the mods would agree with it


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 30, 2010)

I stopped watching naruto for about 2 months because of the amount of fillers, nice to know there sticking to the story now but IMO Full metal alchemist botherhood is the best anime out there.


----------



## luke_c (May 1, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I stopped watching naruto for about 2 months because of the amount of fillers, nice to know there sticking to the story now but IMO Full metal alchemist botherhood is the best anime out there.


Unlike Naruto, FMA ends, and in about 9 episodes too


----------



## luke_c (May 6, 2010)

Shippuden 159 is out, upto where 



Spoiler



Kakashi has just died now


Manga should be out in an hour or two

Also, Fullmetal Alchemist is ending in two months, both Anime AND Manga that is, see here

EDIT: Naruto 493 is out, reading it now, will edit after.
Spoilers


Spoiler









 Motoi tried to kill bee and Naruto can't seem to beat his darker self


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Yep.
I read the chapter.



Spoiler



Naruto fought against his dark self and couldn't beat it. It turns out Motoi tried to murder Bee!


----------



## zeromac (May 7, 2010)

Wow
Nice new manga chapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




New anime also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Kinda boring talk talk but interesting to see next chapter about that motai gay and trying to kill BEEE


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 7, 2010)

whoa the spoiler worked but you failed to put ur msg there lol..


Spoiler



man it sure will be interesting to know why motoi tried to kill killer bee


----------



## zeromac (May 7, 2010)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> whoa the spoiler worked but you failed to put ur msg there lol..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks, fixed


----------



## zeromac (May 13, 2010)

New manga and anime #159 out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reading atm'

EDIT: finished reading: 



Spoiler



Pretty boring episode, just some backstory on Bee and stuff hopefully next chapter brings some action and development to Naruto's training


----------



## DjoeN (May 13, 2010)

Wasn't 159 last weeks anime episode?


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 13, 2010)

yup i think it was.. also the new manga was disappointing..


----------



## luke_c (May 13, 2010)

I thought that manga chapter was pretty good.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2010)

new chapter came out.


Spoiler



it was boring. more on the story about motio and bee. not really interesting. hopefully, the next chapter will be more interesting!


----------



## zeromac (May 19, 2010)

Crap! i forgot about the anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anime 160 is out!
"Mystery of PAIN"
Seems like their only now just discovering the mystery of Pain in this episode


----------



## Range-TE (May 19, 2010)

i stopped reading Naruto at shipuden. didn't like the shipuden part


----------



## iMinotauro (May 19, 2010)

Naruto is awesome.
I missed a lot of episodes though...will try to see Shippiden (I feel left out)


----------



## elixirdream (May 20, 2010)

read this week's chapter


Spoiler



evil naruto and naruto hugged together and happy ending
after that is only the real training


----------



## Porygon-X (May 20, 2010)

Spoiler



WHAT? I waited one week for them to hug and make up. WTF.



There better be some action next week.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 20, 2010)

LOL. Just read the chapter too.



Spoiler



I totally just had a Persona moment there...


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 20, 2010)

episode 160



Spoiler



man towards the end where the old frog just laughs when naruto gets agitated was awesome lmao.

the new manga sure was kinda disappointing no real action, ah well lets hope next episode has something more interesting in store.


----------



## zeromac (May 20, 2010)

Naruto 495 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Didn't really like it, no action but next chapter should be good. But why is the shrine thing behind the waterfall look like a giatn squid?


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 20, 2010)

i thought it resembles the tentacles of bee's bijuu..


----------



## Cool when uncool (May 20, 2010)

Im wondering how strong Sasuke is right now, having Itachis eyes and all
and whats Konan doing lately? she just seemed to go out of the picture after peins death. I wonder if she will aid konoha in the war to come


----------



## luke_c (May 20, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden episode 161 is out.
Watching now.


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 27, 2010)

New Manga Episode 496 out reading now



Spoiler



oooh boy Naruto fianlly having it out with the nine tailed fox he's free so who'll win tune in next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Can't wait for the next episode


----------



## zeromac (May 28, 2010)

Oh man the new manga was pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also anime #162 is out



Spoiler



Man the manga was good this time, can't wait to see who absorbs who's chakara first, a life long battle finally won?!


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 3, 2010)

Naruto 497 out.



Spoiler



Nothing much really, except for the fact that Naruto is on the brink of losing, but meets his mom.  CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT EPISODE!


----------



## bluejays (Jun 3, 2010)

any1 else think that the thing itachi gave naruto will seal the eyes sasuke took form itachi? Itachi could of fortold it and also ihe did say to kill sasuke if he had to.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jun 3, 2010)

ooh man Manga episode 497 was awesome



Spoiler



finally we get to see naruto's mom, also what the hell was the Sage mode Gargantuan Rasengan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 man that was something new, I don't remember him using that before.. well i can't wait for the next one



I also think the power that Itachi gave to naruto has something to do with when he does fight with Sasuke, well we just have to wait and watch for it huh!!


----------



## zeromac (Jun 3, 2010)

Whoah new manga 497 is pretty awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Naruto busts out this ball of pwnage on the fox but then he gets started to get controled by the fox but then he meets his mother?!?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey its 497 @zeromac you seem to be mixed up with the numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## zeromac (Jun 4, 2010)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> Hey its 497 @zeromac you seem to be mixed up with the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, gnna fix that up on the front page

As a side note Anime #163 subbed is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Explosion! Sage Mode" is what it's called


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jun 5, 2010)

yup man Episode 163 was awesome


Spoiler



man Naruto took out the missile throwing Pain in one swoop soooo awesome, I'm just waiting on who will be taken out by the Rasen Shuriken, (even though I have read the manga I kinda forgot who it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Am0s (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont know if this thread is just about the jap subbed version or the comic, but anyone know what episodes of shippuuden english dubbed they are up to? problem is my family and I are up to episode 166 of the original series and we are gonna run out fast of these episodes


----------



## luke_c (Jun 6, 2010)

Am0s said:
			
		

> I dont know if this thread is just about the jap subbed version or the comic, but anyone know what episodes of shippuuden english dubbed they are up to? problem is my family and I are up to episode 166 of the original series and we are gonna run out fast of these episodes


The Shippuden dub is up to episode 43


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2010)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> yup man Episode 163 was awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yea it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! , hope the next one is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



He actually throw the thing(Resan Shuriken) Wasn't paying attention to it , till a character point it out. It happen so suddenly  >.< lol  Won't he just bring that guy back to life tho, the guy he knot out? :/


----------



## Am0s (Jun 6, 2010)

thx I will try to hunt down those episodes


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 7, 2010)

Where do you guys watch these episodes? Youtube? Or somewhere else?

Wanna tell me? I need to pass the time.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 7, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> Where do you guys watch these episodes? Youtube? Or somewhere else?
> 
> Wanna tell me? I need to pass the time.


Type 'Get Naruto online' into Google (hint, the Get Naruto Online is near enough the same name of the site I used to use) and stream it, or visit your usual warez sites and download it in 480p or smexy 720p!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have fast enough connection to stream and watch it seamlessly hence i just download the episode and watch them at my leisure.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 10, 2010)

Naruto 498 is out!


Spoiler



Leaf's Orange Hokkage!


And Naruto's mum is hawt


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 10, 2010)

Naruto 498 out. Finally.



Spoiler



Nothing much. Just sappy love talk between the two of them. There better be some action next week!



And yes, his mom is hot.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jun 10, 2010)

ooh man Naruto's Mom Sure is hot 


Spoiler



I wonder what was the special thing that she mentioned about her chakra, I wish she had mentioned it rather than keeping it for the next episode. nvm next episode sure will be fun


----------



## zeromac (Jun 10, 2010)

Naruto #498 is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Pretty boring chapter, but it's interesting to see those chains come out of naruto's body and entangle the fox, i was like "WTF thats epic!" at first they looked like kuni at first glance. I wonder what his mother's special chakra can do... Also since some of his mother's chkara was used to make the seal, i wonder who else's chakra was used?..


----------



## PoopaTroopa (Jun 10, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Naruto #498 is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boring chapter?

what are you, three?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 10, 2010)

Spoiler



I am guessing Kushina's chakra is geared for subduing tailed beasts or something, i mean, how else could have Minato sealed the fox if there wasn't someone holding it down or subduing it?!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden Episode 164 was awesome !!!!




Spoiler



He took out 4-6 pains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## luke_c (Jun 16, 2010)

Naruto 499 was awesome!


Spoiler



He entered sage mode and done a new justsu! Sage Art: Non-stop gargantuan rasengan barrage! Awesome! And right at the end Kushina reveals she was the previous host!


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 16, 2010)

Naruto 499 FTW!



Spoiler



OMG! Awesome chapter! Knew he'd win. Wonder what his mom'll tell him?



We have to wait 14 more days until the next chapter.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 16, 2010)

Chapter was awesome!


Spoiler



Serious Plot Twist! She was the previous nine-tails host?i! wtf?


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jun 17, 2010)

Whoa Episode 499 was killer..


Spoiler



i was expecting something awesome but Naruto's Mom a previous Jinchuriki of the Nine Tails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sure was surprising.. But I wonder why the Kyuubi wasn't defeated if Naruto was successful as Naruto's mom had mentioned ?? Hmm.. well i guess it'll be explained later on..


----------



## zeromac (Jun 18, 2010)

Naruto 499 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Whoah wtf so Naruto absorbed the Kyubi's chkara? Is that why he ended up with the seals all over his body? If so why did he re-seal the fox, or did he just drain all the power off of the fox and seal the fox up? and Naruto's MOM was the previous host WTF



New anime 165 is also out


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 19, 2010)

Kinda like Episode 165



Spoiler



Although it wasn't that much action, it explain what Pain/Nagato believes in.


----------



## princeEyeless (Jun 22, 2010)

i like how naruto made his strategy about to maintain his sage mode any longer..^^


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 26, 2010)

Episode 166



Spoiler



What Pain did to Hinata was so cruel








!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But you thought Naruto was 40% gay


----------



## luke_c (Jun 26, 2010)

Spoiler



166 was great, pretty emotional too, Hinata :'(


No new Manga chapter this week, until next week!


----------



## zeromac (Jun 30, 2010)

166 anime



Spoiler



Lol Hinata got powned


----------



## casidepro (Jun 30, 2010)

new chapter is coming today


----------



## zeromac (Jul 1, 2010)

Chapter #500 is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well done on 500 Chapters Kishi and co 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading atm

EDIT:



Spoiler



HOLY FUCKING SHIT It turns out Madara took control of the fox when Naruto was born and Naruto's mother's seal was at its weakest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tobi (masked) has the new-born Naruto and confronts Minato and says "Step away from the Host or your son will die at the ripe age of 1 minute"


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 1, 2010)

Yay just read chapter 500.
but,


Spoiler



Is it just me, or is that akatsuki dude just Madara/Tobi/Obito, w/e his name was, you know who I mean, cause in the manga they were all like, BOOOHOOO WHO IS THAT MASKED AKATSUKI?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2010)

ep 167







Spoiler



Eight Tails!!! Eight Tails!!! It over for Pein and ... everyone else...


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 1, 2010)

Chapter 500  was freakin awsome can't wait to  see 501  i wanna see how the 4th Minato fights  Madara will be an epic battle


----------



## suppachipmunk (Jul 1, 2010)

Read the manga, it was pretty good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wonder if Madara is behind the mask?

Also, did anyone else notice the new artist in ep 167?  Fast motion looks completely different than it used to.  just saying. lol

suppachipmunk


----------



## TheViolentOne (Jul 1, 2010)

*NARUTO SH?PPUUDEN EP?SODE 167 ?S AWESOMEEEEEEE*


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2010)

I do not think ep 168 can top 167, it just to good!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 2, 2010)

Chapter came out!



Spoiler: Fvuking awesome



The chapter began in an epic manner with Kushina talking about how she was brought from her village to the Hidden Leaf unaware that she was going to be made a jinchurriki. I'm shocked that there is an Uzumaki clan! Hopefully, we get to see Tobi's (Uchiha Madara) face in the next chapter.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Jul 3, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I do not think ep 168 can top 167, it just to good!!!!!!



Seriously I think getting Pain getting tossed around like a doll was just out of this world kinda feeling..


----------



## zeromac (Jul 9, 2010)

Naruto 501



Spoiler



Was pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got to see the Yellow Flash in action and the Kybui got released


----------



## luke_c (Jul 15, 2010)

[HorribleSubs]_Naruto_Shippuuden_-_168_[720p]
[HorribleSubs]_Naruto_Shippuuden_-_168_[480p]

No Taka release yet.

Just finished downloading it, gonna watch it now. Also, 169 got leaked two days ago, it's only 360p though so I will wait for the initial release next week for 720p, then the week after that if I remember correctly is a one hour special.
[Zero-Raws]_Naruto Shippuuden_-_169 RAW_(360p_leak) No sub yet either.
EDIT: [LeakedSubs]_Naruto_Shippuden_-_169_[480p] Sub got released for the leaked episode, it says it's in 480p although I don't see how that is possible as the original source was in 360p, beats me. I will wait for the initial release otherwise I would have to wait two weeks for an episode then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT2: Naruto 502 is out, reading now!
EDIT3: 



Spoiler: 502 Spoilers



Epic chapter! Space- time jutsu looks amazing and that last technique by Minato was great! Teleporting to the Kunai was a great idea, wonder what will happen next!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just read Naruto 502. One of the best chapters I ever read!



Spoiler



Minato was super-badass this whole chapter. Especially that major hit he landed on Tobi/Madara at the end! I can't wait 'till Naruto learns a space-time jutsu!


Here's a comic I made from the chapter!





I made a template. I'd like everybody to edit the template I made with their own words! I'll pick the best!


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jul 17, 2010)

i get the episodes from taka.i was wondering whether horriblesubs are better or not?they seem to be faster but i don't care about that.can you please tell me who has better quality releases(i.e. better translation and better video quality)?


----------



## luke_c (Jul 17, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> i get the episodes from taka.i was wondering whether horriblesubs are better or not?they seem to be faster but i don't care about that.can you please tell me who has better quality releases(i.e. better translation and better video quality)?


Video quality are the same as they are TV rips usually, Taka have more accurate subs in general but HorribleSubs get it out a hell of a lot faster (Usually at least 10 hours or plus)


----------



## zeromac (Jul 24, 2010)

Man totally forgot to update this thread

Naruto #503 out NOW

so is anime #169!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 24, 2010)

503 was good.


Spoiler



Minato! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why couldn't Naruto's mother die, instead?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 29, 2010)

I likes Naruto anime! Still aired on TV3 Malaysia!


----------



## zeromac (Aug 1, 2010)

504 was pretty awesome



Spoiler



Ended with Naruto's mum thanking him for being a awesome son. Also the last scene with Minato and Kushina was dam good, they both got stabbed through by the fox's claw with the claw piecring both of them and almost touching Naruto



170-171 Anime is also out it is a *1 Hour special* and is a flash back to the first Naruto series.
Entitled* Big Adventure! The Quest for the Fourth Hokage’s Legacy*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2010)

It was a great chapter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



I almost shed a tear watching Minato. Damn it, why does have to die?!


----------



## luke_c (Aug 1, 2010)

I liked the Anime hour special (I say an hour but it's really only 45 minutes as they cut the adverts in releases) I will make sure to watch it again when Taka releases their version. 

Hoping on a camrip of the Naruto Shippuden: The Lost Tower movie but it may be a long shot, we got a cam for the Haruhi movie so we should hopefully get one for this aswell. 
I don't fancy waiting half a year for a BD/DVD release :/


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would just like to say... I stopped watching anime b/c of the massive amounts of filler(DAMN YOU FILLER!) but the recent chapters of Naruto were pretty good... I want to see Naruto use his newly acquired fox powers


----------



## nasune (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I've stopped watching the anime ages ago (just been reading the manga) but I might pick it up when the anime's where the manga is now.


Spoiler



why? Because naruto's new form (from chap 505) looks pretty cool so I want to see it animated. Though Kisame is still an oddball


----------



## zeromac (Aug 5, 2010)

Manga #505 is out and awesome!



Spoiler



So cool! When Naruto uses some of the foxs power (which he can now control) He looks like hes in some ort of spirit state. He also managed to sense Kisame in the sword on killerbee's back even though Kisame and the swords chakara's are the same. They said Naruto must've been able to sense evil presnece


----------



## Sahduk (Aug 5, 2010)

I could never get into Naruto, something about a blonde white kid put me off


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 5, 2010)

I stopped watching the anime a long time ago but I continued reading the manga. Naruto has really put me off and kind of annoyed me for a while, but with the latest chapter all I got to say.....



Spoiler








Naruto is one badass shinobi now.

And I find it funny that Naruto avoided the "finding a girlfriend" part of Kushina's life lessons.


----------



## spruced (Aug 6, 2010)

My sister decided that she would watch the entire anime series before school starts in a couple of weeks.  She's been watching 3 or more hours of it every day.  I think she's a bit insane, but whatever.  

Anyone else have this method to watching tv shows?


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 6, 2010)

has taka dropped naruto shippuuden?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> has taka dropped naruto shippuuden?


I don't think so but they haven't subbed 170-171 yet and 172 is already out, they would of made a statement on their site or IRC if they intended to drop the series, Taka are pretty slow in general to be honest.

That chapter was amazing! 


Spoiler



Anyone notice the similarities between the Sage of Six paths and Naruto's new form? Look very alike to me. Also I think that was Body Flicker that Naruto used to hit Kisame, it couldn't of been The Flying Thunder God Technique as that requires seals to be placed down beforehand which didn't happen. I laughed at the Gai/Kisame bit where Gai thought Kisame was his dark self.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 8, 2010)

I just read the chapter and it was good!


Spoiler



Naruto looks badass with the fox's power. Kisame is an even bigger badass, though!
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kisame! Awesome shark-dude.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone a good website where I can read the official english Naruto manga?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 8, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Does anyone a good website where I can read the official english Naruto manga?


Well, we can't post that here.
Do a Google search. There are a ton of manga sites.

*Edit:* Never mind. The official one from Shonen Jump?
I'm fairly sure that you have to purchase the volumes or Shonen Jump to read the _*official*_ translation of the manga. The fan translations are just as good, though.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 8, 2010)

I must say having read some of them the offically translated volumes of the original part 1 series and comparing them to fan translations the fan translations seem more accurate and keep the naruto feeling using the proper jutsu names and such, Sleepyfans tends to be the best and most accurate for releases now but they are always at least a day or two behind compared to Binktopia.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I must say having read some of them the offically translated volumes of the original part 1 series and comparing them to fan translations the fan translations seem more accurate and keep the naruto feeling using the proper jutsu names and such, Sleepyfans tends to be the best and most accurate for releases now but they are always at least a day or two behind compared to Binktopia.


Exactly.
How can Shonen Jump justify a jutsu being called 'Almighty Push'?


----------



## zeromac (Aug 9, 2010)

Anime #172 'Meeting'



Spoiler



By the looks of it Naruto is only just confronting Nagato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so slow...


----------



## luke_c (Aug 9, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Anime #172 'Meeting'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sloooooow had it since Thursday heh but it will be at least a good 4-5 episodes before the start of the next arc, I reckon


Spoiler



Pain will revive everyone in another two episodes, next episode last flashback and his final 'pain' and episode after that Naruto's answer



EDIT: Naruto OP7 Full Toumei Detai Sekai (I probably spelled that wrong) is out now aswell, it's pretty nice.
Manga on break this week aswell because of the Japanese Obon festival


----------



## zeromac (Aug 19, 2010)

New Manga and anime out

Manga:


Spoiler



Epic fight againest Gai and Kisame!! Gai opened the 7th gate and did this powerful tiger beast summon thing which is going to counter kisames epic sharke summon thing


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Naruto sounds less gay in Japanese. I don't understand it but I know someone who does. English subs=


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good chapter. 


Spoiler



I enjoyed the chapter. Guy is going to die soon opening the seventh gate.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 20, 2010)

Who loled at the fact that he sprained/twisted his ankle because of his godly kyuubi power speed?...and he was like dammit...and that he was stuck in the wall...or was it ground...w/e xD


----------



## zeromac (Aug 27, 2010)

Naruto 508 out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anime 175 out also


Manga:


Spoiler



SOOOO freaking good! Gai used the Afternoon Tiger and since its a Combat tech not a Ninja Tech Kisame couldnt absorb it with his shark attack so Gai caused it to exploade and just stands on top of Kisame and then they Yamato locks him up while some guy reads his mind.. You see how Kisame meets Madara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and Kisame breaks free of Yamato's locks at the last page. Naruto didn't show his face lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 27, 2010)

Interesting chapter.


Spoiler



Guy kicked some major shark butt! I felt kind of sad for Kisame.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Interesting chapter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wait is he dead?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I don't think he is dead, although biting your tongue in Japan and swallowing it or choking on it is a form of suicide isn't it? Either way Kisame obviously really doesn't want them knowing anything.


ANOTHER filler for the Anime next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just out of interest, which Sub groups does everyone watch for Shippuden? I would assume it's Horriblesubs as they are the quickest (And least accurate, direct rip from Crunchysubs.) 
I would advise waiting the extra day or two for Taka's releases, they are far better quality, in MP4 format and have Karaoke OP/ED!


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, why would he kill off the Akatsuki one by one, Zetsu must live, Madara I don't care about.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 2, 2010)

508 is out "A Death Befitting A Shinobi"


Spoiler



Kisame suicided and Konan seems to think she has a change against Madara


----------



## zeromac (Sep 2, 2010)

MMMM good new chapter



Spoiler



Kisame suicided LOL loved the Booby trap in the scroll. CAnt wait to see the Koan fight vs Madara, also shouldn't Gai be dead since he opneed the 7th gate?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 2, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> MMMM good new chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It just puts severe pressure on the body, it is likely he won't be able to do anything for a few days/weeks now


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 2, 2010)

what a good chapter there's a battle..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great chapter.


Spoiler



Kisame freaked me out with the cannibalism when he was talking to Itachi. I can't wait for the fight with Konan and Madara!


----------



## zeromac (Sep 10, 2010)

Chapter #509 out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Reading atm


Spoiler



[title=Epic chapter] HOLY shit that was an epic chapter. Konan is so tank!! She infused her papers with explosive tags so when she surrounded Madara she exploaded but he absorbed most of it, saving both of them. Oh but half of Madara's mask got blown off!!! You've got to see him!! His got a bandage around his forehead which will be interesting when he unviels it.. Oh and Konan just unvieled her ultimate move, the sea their fighting on just turned to paper and opened a giant crack under madara's feet...


Also Anime #177 "Iruka's Ordeal"


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 12, 2010)

Spoiler



whoa. holy paper jutsu! very tricky strategy, though i couldn't believe madara would fall for it so easily. perhaps his sharingan is going down the drain?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 15, 2010)

Naruto 510 is out


Spoiler



Uzamaki Nagato? Also Madara has Senju's powers!


----------



## zeromac (Sep 16, 2010)

Read the chapter this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Whoah so Madara's plan was to actually get the 6 paths eyes (Bakugan, Sharigan, Rinnegan etc)
turns out he beat that leader from the other clan wayyy back and took his eyes and at the end of the chap, he found nagato's body


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 16, 2010)

what. the. heck. the guy's even harder to kill than orochimaru, and that's saying something.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 24, 2010)

Naruto #511 is out



Spoiler



Holy shit Madara has a new mask to fit his new eyes, it looks badass with 3 fucking pupils on the mask



Also Anime #178 is out "Iruka's Determination'


----------



## Megane (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey! I was thinking about it and....

The naruto serie will probably end the exact same way as Code Geass does. 

I mean just replace Naruto and Sasuke by Suzaku and Lelouch.

Code Geass ending


Spoiler



Lelouch take all the blame for all the hate in the world and get killed by Suzaku.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 7, 2010)

512 is out



Spoiler



Pretty damn good, Kabuto knows the truth about Zetsu which is that he can make unlimited copies of himself or something. Oh yea and Madara has 100 thousand copies of white zetsu in his basement..



Anime 179 is also out


----------



## luke_c (Oct 7, 2010)

No luck-a mother-fucka!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 9, 2010)

lol, at the tsuchikage


----------



## luke_c (Oct 14, 2010)

Naruto 513.

Did you forget how terrifying I can be?


----------



## zeromac (Oct 14, 2010)

Naurto 513

Fark the old mans using a spirit bomb?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 15, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Naurto 513
> 
> Fark the old mans using a spirit bomb?


I find it more like the Tsuchikage is using Tienshin's Tri-Beam Cannon.


----------



## Saken (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't really get the whole madara deal now. Was the original eye of senju a combined sharingan and rinnegan? What was he talking about in that chapter?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 17, 2010)

Saken said:
			
		

> I don't really get the whole madara deal now. Was the original eye of senju a combined sharingan and rinnegan? What was he talking about in that chapter?


Wait what? Madara wasn't even in chapter 513 so I can only assume you mean 512? Even then, the only time Senju is talked about is on page 6, where Kabuto says "Besides Naruto-kun is always accompanied by a copy of the shodai hokage called yamato" Where he is referring to how Yamato is a copy of Senju because he had Senju's DNA planted in him (Which gave him wood release / mokuton Ninjutsu's)
Also he is briefly mentioned on page 10 where he is shown as a clone made from cells of Senju in the wall, nothing is said what so ever about his eyes.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 21, 2010)

Spoiler: Naruto 514 (Manga)




There goes Yamato... Expecting him to die soon then I guess, Madara getting his Rinnegan on and that Armadillo never ceases to amuse me.





Spoiler: Naruto Shippuden 181 (Anime)




Yay for Taka taking a week to sub it and 182 already being out. For a change I found it quite an interesting filler, we get some Gaara action next aswell!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh man... Yamato is screwed...


----------

